# No Tip No Service



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

Does anyone agree to pick up orders when the customer declined to put a tip in the app? If so, why??


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I'm fairly new to the Eats side of Uber and for the first 2 months I will accept every Eats ping they send me so I can get a feel for it in my area. So far I have accepted at least 5 deliveries with no tip added to it. All but one added a tip after the delivery. That one that did not add a tip was a pick-up from Burger King and a delivery to the projects which of course I had no way of knowing where the delivery was going to. I still have about 5-6 weeks to go before I hit 2 months. However as of right now I would still plan on taking those deliveries with no upfront tip, at least in my market.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NJDriver78 said:


> Does anyone agree to pick up orders when the customer declined to put a tip in the app? If so, why??


Not only is a tip required, but at least $5.00 minimum.



FLKeys said:


> Well I'm fairly new to the Eats side of Uber and for the first 2 months I will accept every Eats ping they send me so I can get a feel for it in my area. So far I have accepted at least 5 deliveries with no tip added to it. All but one added a tip after the delivery. That one that did not add a tip was a pick-up from Burger King and a delivery to the projects which of course I had no way of knowing where the delivery was going to. I still have about 5-6 weeks to go before I hit 2 months. However as of right now I would still plan on taking those deliveries with no upfront tip, at least in my market.


You can tell it's going to the projects just by the absence of a tip.....DECLINE!


----------

